
Trump and the nuclear codes - Jaruzel
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38651616
======
Jaruzel
"...once he has authenticated his identity as commander-in-chief, using a
plastic card ... the president has selected his strike options from a long-
prepared "menu"..."

This bit astounds me - it's basically a Bank style chip-and-pin reader, with a
menu of nuclear strike options!

